# taxes on equipment



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

In Missouri, we pay real estate property taxes and a personal property tax. The personal property tax, for most of us, is our vehicles, trailers, livestock and farm implements. No where are bee hives listed.

Interestingly, there is a line for computers. I asked the tax collector about that, and she said, "Well, that's for those who use their computers in their business."

Whew! Think of all the personal computers that could be taxed.

Is this something new for your area?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Unsecured personal property*

Every year I get a form from the count assessor requiring me to list all of my equipment, machinery, bee supplies, land improvements, livestock, ( including bee colonies ), etc. Ag property statement. Welcome to the real world, Matt!


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

In Texas, bees are Ag. No taxes on bee equipment (or bees).


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is WA we may not be getting screwed yet but it is only a matter of time. We have a governor who in order to get re elected stated that there was not budget deficit, then within weeks of winning we have a 9 billion deficit, she also said no taxes, but yesterday was saying you can only cut so much then you have to increase taxes, however she also said that nobody is spending so a sales tax increase would not close the gap, too many foreclosures to up the property tax and a "sin" tax has diminishing returns, we are being set up for an income tax.
I would not doubt for one second that if they could figure a way to tax bees, they would. Wonder how hard it would be to pin a tax tab to a bees butt


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Taxes*

Well hobbies are different than businesses.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

In Colorado you can get a number that tax exempts anything you buy related to farming and ranching. Bees in Colorado are considered livestock and all equipment is considered part of your farm. So no taxes. I love this state.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Not really sure what this state or my county would do given the chance, local small farmer has 20 acres down in the river valley, he raises pigs, chickens and has bees. He wanted to build a 3 sided shelter and has to submit a mitigation plan because he is in a wetlands area and the county has declared that his land is potential killer whale breeding habitat, you would not believe the hoops the county is running this guy through.

http://ebeyfarm.blogspot.com/2009/02/homeacres-farm-is-now-killer-whale.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

greenbeekeeping said:


> Overtaxed, underpaid, and in debt.
> Gotta love it I guess. Haha
> 
> Matt


How did they come to know that you have bee equipment? Did you get it mail ordered from another state? What do they call the tax? A sales tax? Or what? Is this something you will have to pay each year? It seems like depreciation should balance out any tax you may be required to pay. Perhaps.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

It is a personal property tax. I had an idea I would get one but it still makes me mad. Here the president is talking about wanting to help small businesses. Well let me keep some money so I can expand then.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Those darn taxes*

Here most of the county property tax revenues go to the schools. Road maintenance, Sheriff, ag dept., etc. We all have to, or rather should, pay our fair share. Thanks for bringing this up Matt, I've noticed people drop this subject like a hot potato when it comes up. We would all like to be exempt!
How is little Matt?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> What do they call the tax? A sales tax? Or what? Is this something you will have to pay each year?


Sqkcrk did you fill out the survey form that the state of N. Y. sent out last year to list location, # of hives etc. Rumor is that N.Y. intends to start taxing hives also, at least that's what I have heard. They already can tax trees so why not?? They also asked how many queens and nucs you sold, when do you think they will start matching that to you income from bees??

mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

greenbeekeeping said:


> It is a personal property tax. I had an idea I would get one but it still makes me mad. Here the president is talking about wanting to help small businesses. Well let me keep some money so I can expand then.


PPT? Do you have to pay an annual tax on your household belongings like beds and sofa and appliances? We have property taxes here in NY, but that is on assessed value of house and land, not contents. And we think we have it hard here in NY.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> Sqkcrk did you fill out the survey form that the state of N. Y. sent out last year to list location, # of hives etc. Rumor is that N.Y. intends to start taxing hives also, at least that's what I have heard. They already can tax trees so why not?? They also asked how many queens and nucs you sold, when do you think they will start matching that to you income from bees??
> 
> mike


I filled out the survey because I wanted an interstate movement permit to be able to take my bees to South Carolina. Interesting to me is that they call it a survey. The part that asked about the nucs and such was from Cornell and I'll be real pissed if Nic Calderone shares that data w/ Ag&Mkts and I get taxed because of it.

If that happens, maybe I'll establish SC residency and migrate to NY for the summer. Or sell my bees.

One friend didn't fill out the survey of yards and locations. Recently he received another letter which listed all of his yards and their locations from past registration data. Along w/ that he got the forms and was told to put the data that the Dept. already has into the forms. He didn't. He attatched a letter saying that the data they showed him that they have is complete and accurate and then they sent him another letter telling him that he had to put their data into the forms.

What a crock.

How about you? Did you fill out the survey? Why? Why not?


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

One out of ever three hives we run is for the tax man, unless there is losses, then there is no write off that I am aware of.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's not go down the "tailgator" route. If we want to complain about taxes in general take it there, please.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> How about you? Did you fill out the survey? Why? Why not?


I filled it out but I have an excuse, I just moved to N.Y. and I didn't know how thinks work up here
My partner did also. My guess is it would be too much work for the state compared to the money they would get unless some of the state workers are looking for something to do.

hope your haveing fun in S.c. mike


----------

